# Turn Your Vegetable Garden Into Paradise



## G Parker (Jul 15, 2013)

in my raised bed I have three watermelon plants that are growing over the walls and have taken over everything around and I don't know how to contain them, how can I control them and still keep them? is there a certain way in cutting them back or should I just leave them and let them be?


----------

